# Crow's Nest Proteus Ordering



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am getting a lot of requests for starting a list so rather than frustrate folks worried about getting missed i am starting one. I don't have a lot of organization in place so PLEASE follow the steps described below. I will set the price sometime in the next few weeks... of course you are not required in any way to comit before knowing the price, it is just a list that will be contacted in order to fill orders as the kits become available. I can tell you that it will be over 200 bucks... it took quite a bit of investment to get her to this point and she costs quite a bit per kit to cast at this quality and degree of detail. As it currently stands I will be taking about 30ish kits to Wonderfest to sell at the show, and will have a nice bunch ready too late for the show that will start off filling orders immediately after the show. I am working with real pros (Custom Replicas) on this kit so kits will keep rolling off the assembly line for some time to come... don't panic or nothin'

To get on the list, send an e-mail to crowsnestmodels at verizon.net.... of course replace the "at with the @ symbol! Please put Proteus Order in the subject line!

Lots of pictures will be posted soon, or in case you missed it... there are some already posted on other thread here... see entry #38
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=296750&page=3

For those that missed the conversation on the other thread... the long awaited kit is finally here. I will post full details soon, or read the thread linked above to catch up on the conversation.

For those that exect that you are already on the list... I have a few names here, but go ahead and send in an email as described below, it will help me get all the names into one place, thanks


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Drew,
PM sent.
-Jim


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wondering Drew if this kit will eventually sell via CultTVman or Starship Modeler. Or will it be an exclusive to Crows Nest?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes will sell through the catalogs. List of folks for the eager ones that want to get it asap.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

E mail sent for pre order


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

PM sent , Drew...

Gaétan


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Thanks for all your e-mails to get on the list... many of you are including brief stories about how much you love the Proteus. I love reading them, but please forgive me for not responding to them all. I am busy as heck getting all these kits ready for the show and after... oh... there are a few more kits about to be announced... this time they will be available when they are announced!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Truly is a nice kit.:thumbsup:

Man I wish I could get one of these gems!
-Jim


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Put me down for one.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd love to have one someday, but just can't afford it at the moment. I think the price is very reasonable considering what you've put into it. I just can't swing it any time soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

What kind of Hype thread has no new pictures? Here's a look at the figures for the kit... separate... either seated set or standing set, but I now include fully deployed seats and maptable in the base kit.

Cheers!

Drew

...and look closely... the individual characters actually look like themselves even at 1/48th scale... especially Donald Pleasance and certain aspects of Raquel Welch... someone was going to say it! Why not get it over with!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too cool Drew!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm gonna get me a paper rout and mow some lawns to get this baby! 

Wowee Zowee! :thumbsup:


----------



## backof (Mar 10, 2007)

Drew:

PM sent. This looks fantastic. Will the price of the figure sets be roughly in line with the others you offer?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oh I just realized that folks with the old Wilco Proteus might want to order just my figures... yes the price of the figures alone will be roughly in line with my other offerings. 

Drew


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> oh I just realized that folks with the old Wilco Proteus might want to order just my figures... yes the price of the figures alone will be roughly in line with my other offerings.
> 
> Drew


Actually as one with the old Wilco Proteus, I want to buy your kit. I have my Wilco in stuck in Mid Correction (Windows and Side Thruster Tubes) and while it is a very nice kit at a good scale, yours is awesome. I hope it will be available for some time as I will need to save up for it.

.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Speaking as someone who has built 2 Wilcos and one LM proteus, I very much look forwards to getting yours and sent you a PM kit reservation yesterday. :hat:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Drew, looking forward towards your Proteus kit, sir!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the enthusiasm!

PLEASE refer to instructions in ENTRY #1 of this thread! DO NOT contact me by PM instant message biz... as instructed in Entry #1 send an e-mail to crowsnestmodels at verizon.net with "Proteus Order" in the subject. Replace the "at" with the @ symbol.

My hobbytalk inbox fills up, I don't archive stuff in it... please send the email as requested if you want to get on the list or communicate with me regarding the proteus kit

Thanks!

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The build I am working on is just to have something to show at Wonderfest, and use for temporary packaging. The great Rob McFarlane (aka Carson Dyle) will be posting his build log soon... THAT will be the build up to watch! I know I am looking forward to it!

...but in the mean time... I just finished doing the black pinstripes on the outer window frames on my own test build... so a pic seems in order!

Of course it is not possible for me to review my own kit, but so far everything seems to fit beautifully! The Custom Replicas guys did a super job of casting this kit for me... the few flaws I spot are in my masters, not in the castings!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Looks GREAT Drew!!!* :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh how I wish I could afford one of these, perhaps someday.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> The great Rob McFarlane (aka Carson Dyle) will be posting his build log soon... THAT will be the build up to watch! I know I am looking forward to it!


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Drew. I'll try not to let you down (gulp).

I've set aside some time this weekend to get started, so hopefully I'll have the beginnings of something "post worthy" come monday.

It really is an amazingly well researched, mastered, and molded kit. It took a long time, but FINALLY someone has stepped up with a model worthy of Harper Goff's beautiful but elusive design. There are some very subtle contours and details to this thing, and Drew has really nailed `em.

Can't wait to get started!

Now, about that aftermarket miniaturizer base/ display stand...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Can't wait to get started!
> 
> Now, about that aftermarket miniaturizer base/ display stand...


How'z this!?
http://cgi.ebay.com/FANTASTIC-VOYAG...699?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb73e896b
-Jim


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's a look at the final actual shipping figure sets for the proteus! There are a few arms to attach, I am assembling these for the build I will display at the show. I offer 2 sets of figures... seated, and standing... both sets include the seated pilot figure. I was amazed when these came yesterday, at how much detail from the masters came through in the metal!

If interested in ordering this kit, please look at entry #1 in this thread for my contact information.

Drew


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

They look GREAT Drew!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

For those that missed the conversation on the other thread... the long awaited kit is finally here. I will post full details soon, or read the thread linked above to catch up on the conversation.

For those that exect that you are already on the list... I have a few names here, but go ahead and send in an email as described below, it will help me get all the names into one place, thanks[/QUOTE]



Whats the status drew? My 200.00 is burning a hole in my mattress.....

Cant hide it from the wife forever. Also, whats with the new pics you talked about?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

raider... sorry for confusion... I am very busy getting ready for the show...

I will start taking orders for the Proteus after the show. I will have 2 cases of kits waiting for me after the show and I will have 2 cases of kits at the show... 12 kits to a case. I am still working on instructions and packaging and putting all the little bits into boxes, and I am also shipping the 32 Scale Diving Bell and a bunch of other smaller kits... so i just won't have time to deal with any orders til I get back from the show, but they will get taken and filled immediatey upon my return

Cheers!

Drew

logic... if 200 was hidden... it would be the same as spent if it was well hidden... I will finalize the price this week also... I am working feverishly!

The new pics will squeek out as soon as I have time to get back to my display build


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK OK OK I know what it is like to be eagerly awaiting a kit... here's a few shots of the test build as it currently sits while I pack up boxes and make instructions.

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> OK OK OK I know what it is like to be eagerly awaiting a kit... here's a few shots of the test build as it currently sits while I pack up boxes and make instructions.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Drew


Drew, that's right on the mark, sir! :thumbsup:

-Ben G.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Oh, man, I know you're still not quite done, but that looks great, Drew!

This model, set atop an illuminated miniaturizer base, will look gorgeous (and it's the perfect scale for that type of display).

I predict this kit is going to do very well at Wonderfest...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is a beautiful model! Love the interior!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Are there any pics of this from Wonderfest?

Drew, when will this kit be available for international buyers?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm just getting started but here are a few photos with most of the exterior in place:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157626737698554/


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks! I got a great response on the Proteus at the show! I just got in and will play with my daughter and go to bed, but will start filling orders in the morning! The kit is finished... I to need to finish the instructions... another day or two and I can start sending he kits out... folks that bought at the fest got a note to e-mail me their address to get instructions mailed to them... also... at the last minute I realized that I had the rear dive plane as drawn in the blueprints... but it was curved in all the actual builds... so I fixed that part

If you want one and haven't sent in your email as instructed in entry 1 of this thread... have at it!

oh... the final price for the kit is 250 and the price for the figures is 35. I know it's a little steep for some, but I have to sell over 200 kits before I even break even, and that is not factor in in any compensation... just actual money spent developing... but she is pretty much perfect... more later or tomorrow

Drew


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Well Drewid the price you are quoting is about what I paid for
My LM Proteus and interior kit and yours is soooo much better
I would say the price is about right I will be sure to pick one
up. By the way I do not know if anyone suggested this to you
but you would be the perfect man to produce a decent size
LOG Spindrifft, dose anyone else out there agree????

At any rate GREAT WORK!!!! Thank You!!!!


fortress:wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Good news! With the case of kits on the way from Custom Replicas already, I actually have enough kits to cover the entire list so the wait is over! I wiull have the final instructions done by tomorrow night. I sent e-mails out to all I had on the list a few minutes ago... so if you did not recieve it please PM me or e-mail me again!

Drew


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Drew, order sent.

I was just curious, how long is this model when finished? 
Also, it is hard to tell from your pictures, but is there allowance to put a light feature around the base of the clear dome as per the film version?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The kit comes with an opaque and a clear mount for the dome but you would be dealing with some very tiny lights to illuminate it. I suppose if you had the kit on a base you could run wiring down through that, or seal up the rear compartment and have batteries there.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

2 different dome rings included in kit to compensate for continuity issue in the film... in the beginning during the miniaturization sequence, the dome ring is unlit, and has a cool sort of scoop to the design in the front third or so of the circumference. Then, later in the body, the ring is lit with many little glowing spots, and no longer has the scoop, but is uniformly flat around the circumference... so both designs of the ring are included.

As for lighting it... I imagined some ambitious soul soldering a ladder shaped array of surface mounts for the interior of the dome ring... I suppose one could try light sheet or rope... I left as much room as could be left, but solving the actual how to light it problem will be up to builders. I will get a copy of the kit to Voodoo to see if they can come up with something.

Cheers

Drew

Paypal invoices going out later today... a few folks with missing parts and waiting for instructions... those will go out tomorrow...


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

jbond said:


> The kit comes with an opaque and a clear mount for the dome but you would be dealing with some very tiny lights to illuminate it. I suppose if you had the kit on a base you could run wiring down through that, or seal up the rear compartment and have batteries there.





drewid142 said:


> 2 different dome rings included in kit to compensate for continuity issue in the film... in the beginning during the miniaturization sequence, the dome ring is unlit, and has a cool sort of scoop to the design in the front third or so of the circumference. Then, later in the body, the ring is lit with many little glowing spots, and no longer has the scoop, but is uniformly flat around the circumference... so both designs of the ring are included.
> 
> As for lighting it... I imagined some ambitious soul soldering a ladder shaped array of surface mounts for the interior of the dome ring... I suppose one could try light sheet or rope... I left as much room as could be left, but solving the actual how to light it problem will be up to builders. I will get a copy of the kit to Voodoo to see if they can come up with something.


Thanks guys, I don't quite know how I will do it yet, but it should be a fantastic voyage. :tongue: Can't wait to see the kit in person.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...just a little update...
...for those of you who went ahead and ordered your Proteus kits from me... I am almost finished with the instructions... then have to bag up a bunch more kit parts this weekend, and the kits that are paid for will go out Monday morning!

Those of you that have one you got at WF... last few tiny parts and instructions will also go out Monday morning. 

Drew


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*My Buddy Qtan ...came home with kit run number '5' and folks I'm here to say this kit is the most clean, crisp, well engineered and best casted 'resin' GK kit I have ever seen as 'HARDWARE' KITS GO. wow!!!!!! :thumbsup:*

Its about time hardware kits get the same attention to detail and crispness as figure kits get! 

I will be placing my order soon! 

Thanks DREW!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I snapped off a couple pix at Wonderfest…



















The full-scale mock-up as it appears in the film…









Drew’s beautifully realized replica…


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Looks amazing...! thanks for posting those pics. Where are the planes in front of the vents? They're included in the kit, right?

KK


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

..........and get this Kids! It even has 'inner' window frame work like we wish most aircraft and cockpit glass had! OH BOY!

......So remember! If it does not say Gritty Kitty on the label....it stinks!
Say NO to Re-casters!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nektu said:


> Where are the planes in front of the vents? They're included in the kit, right?


Yes, the model includes the port and starboard dive planes. 

When I took these pix, Drew had yet to attach them.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

By the look of those Pictures, that looks to be indeed a beautiful kit:thumbsup:

Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe I missed it...................
What is the size of this Proteus?
(in inches please.)
-Jim


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

JGG1701 said:


> Maybe I missed it...................
> What is the size of this Proteus?
> (in inches please.)
> -Jim



Ditto......


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

At 48 scale she is just a hair under 11 inches long from nose to end of thrusters.

Instructions are done... a few days behind schedule... but all orders promised to be shipped this morning will be shipped in the next few days.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The old tub looks gorgeous. Harper Goff would be proud.

Are decals provided for the black nonskid step areas on the upper hull, or are those painted on?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry... black non-skid not on the decals... thinking back kind of wish I had to at least give you the option... they are intended to be painted. On my quikee build for the show I just hit a pice of paper with black magic marker, cut the squares, and used white glue to apply them... probably not good long term plan, though.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I used fine-grade sandpaper for the grip surfaces on my LM Proteus, and I'll most likely follow suit on Drew's boat.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Update... sorry guys... I said Monday... and I have been working all week trying to get these together... I am shipping them on Friday... ink cartridges run out, gotta keep running out for tools... cutting some stock for additions to the kit... it never ends... these are very complex kits to pack up!

Here's the last pic I took for the shipping box top with the dive planes on. I am going to re-do all packaging later... no shortcuts on the model... quite a few on the packaging so far!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you, Andrew; the Proteus and the 2 Diving Bells I ordered will be well worth the extra couple of days wait, considering the post office will be closed Monday.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I just recently moved to Texas and this kit may be my first build in my new town! Always wanted a good version of the Proteus and this looks to be easily the best I've seen.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

UGH! DONE! Everyone that has paid for a Proteus or a Dive Bell has their kit(s) on the way to them! Tonight I will pull trogether all the instructions and missing parts for those that bought the kit at Wonderfest. A few International customers will get thier final paypal invoices tonight and their kits will go out the day they pay the invoice.

The instructions look nice... well illustrated... but frankly they are the weak point considering the perfection in the rest of the kit... I will try to find time to revise them and do a second release, but for now... Proteus and Dive Bell are shipping! I will try to get the catalogs stocked as quickly as possible... otherwise... send an e-mail to [email protected] if you want to order.

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oops... re-post


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Drew, I am anxiously waiting...;-)

Gaétan


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Great pics!!! I can NOT freakin believe Im actually going to have this baby in my posession finally!! Ive only waited for this kit for essentially, oh, 45 years......

My eyes are watering at the beauty of your creation, Drew. Im actually getting semi-emotional at the thought of building it(!) I only hope my old model-building skills wont f**k it up and that I can do it justice! 

The beautiful gleaming finish you guys are able to apply to the finished product makes me very jealous. I hope I can reproduce it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I got a lot of guys asking me how I got my beautiful finish done at the show... Jim Key at Custom Replicas re-serfaced my masters to make them nice and smooth... all i did on the sample build was hit it a few times lightly with primer, then hit it a few times with Tamiya Rattle Can "Pure White". The kit just about build itself! A few little stumbling blocks... the metal hatch wheels are tought to glue... a little drill and pin would do well... also getting the pilot figures arms on is a little hairy... but let it dry then go back, over with a tad of putty and results are great!


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

This is an amazing kit...every single detail...down to the highly readable instructions. It's been well worth the wait!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Andrew

I just received my Proteus.... WOW! Where is the Flash? The moon like pitted surface ? The warped parts that won't fit ? The inexact details ?... It's not a true garage kit, it's even better than Styrene, detail wise... Very,Very Nice....

Thanks, it is great to see the dream coming through, you kept your promise and more,

Gaétan :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Amen On The Dream Coming True Part!! Just got the kit and its waaay more detailed than I ever hoped it could be. Great job Drew!! Now all I need is plenty of time to do it up right. Looking forward to everyones pics on their build-ups.

THE PROTEUS IS MINE AFTER THE 45 YEAR WAIT!!!

A KID IN A CANDY STORE, INDEED!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Folks!
Starship Modeler has put their Proteus kits up on their site! I am sold out and won't have any more for about 2 weeks. At the moment, Starship Modeler is the only place that has them.

I have cast parts and Photo etch... metal parts are on the way... lasercut parts will be here soon and I can start building boxes again. It's a compolicated kit to pack up so it takes a few days to pull the kits together from all the loose parts.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well... good news and bad news... they sold out pretty much instantly! No worries... I'll be re-stocking in about 2 weeks

Drew


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You did make one helluva kit!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The drought is over... it took a month but I am shipping Proteus kits again in the morning!

If you want one either send me an e-mail at [email protected] or look for Cult and SSM to re-stock in a week or so.

Those waiting... mostly for the seated figures... don't worry... I know who you are and your kits will go out tomorrow.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I've been sold out again for about a week... but Starship Modeler has 6 Proteus kits up on their site. CultTV will be re-stocked again next week. 

I have 12 more kits coming next week, but orders already for 15 so it may be a while before I sell direct again.


----------



## Desmo (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like _nobody_ has the kit in stock now. Like a fool I was waiting till the rush settled down.

Drew, any word on when you, CultTV Man or Starship Modeler will have your Proteus in stock?

Thanks.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am shipping out a ton of my new 32 scale Mercury spacecraft kits today... I have a dozen Proteus kits sitting here waiting for me to throw in the baggies of tiny bits... and another dozen kits are already on the way to me from casting at Custom Replicas...

so Cult and SSM will be re-stocked with Proteus kits next week... and then re-stocked again as soon as they run out... sorry for the brief hiccup in keeping everyone stocked... everytime I finish up a new kit... it swallows me up for a few weeks and it is difficult to keep up with other needs... no worries... Proteus kits will continue to be produced and i will keep stocking up the catalogs. My own catalog site will finally go back up soon as well.

Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

great news Drew


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> I am shipping out a ton of my new 32 scale Mercury spacecraft kits today... I have a dozen Proteus kits sitting here waiting for me to throw in the baggies of tiny bits... and another dozen kits are already on the way to me from casting at Custom Replicas...
> 
> so Cult and SSM will be re-stocked with Proteus kits next week... and then re-stocked again as soon as they run out... sorry for the brief hiccup in keeping everyone stocked... everytime I finish up a new kit... it swallows me up for a few weeks and it is difficult to keep up with other needs... no worries... Proteus kits will continue to be produced and i will keep stocking up the catalogs. My own catalog site will finally go back up soon as well.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for PL J-2 Figures!


----------



## Desmo (Sep 28, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> I am shipping out a ton of my new 32 scale Mercury spacecraft kits today... I have a dozen Proteus kits sitting here waiting for me to throw in the baggies of tiny bits... and another dozen kits are already on the way to me from casting at Custom Replicas...
> 
> so Cult and SSM will be re-stocked with Proteus kits next week... and then re-stocked again as soon as they run out... sorry for the brief hiccup in keeping everyone stocked... everytime I finish up a new kit... it swallows me up for a few weeks and it is difficult to keep up with other needs... no worries... Proteus kits will continue to be produced and i will keep stocking up the catalogs. My own catalog site will finally go back up soon as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

FYI - Proteus kits will get re-stocked this week... also... IMPORTANT note for those of you building your Proteus... you might want to check out the announcement I made on the Model Lighting board and in the Resin Illuminati New Products section... there is a spectacular lighting kit for the Proteus on the way!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Oooooooo. :thumbsup:

http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?p=220623#post220623


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

That is truly awesome! Holy Cow!

K


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well I was looking forward to announcing that I had Proteus kits again... but by the time I got them all packed up the catalogs had ordered them all.... so if you are looking to pick up a Proteus kit check your favorite catalogs... CultTVman, StarshipModeler, and AstroZombies will all have them in stock soon, they are on their way!

I should have another load of kits in about 2 weeks and I hope to stay in stock the remainder of the year.

Light kits are moving along... very cool rig for making connections between hull top and bottom.... I am guessing they are available in December.

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crow's Nest Models Proteus kits are in stock at CultTVman and Starship Modeler catalogs!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a load of Proteus kits ready to go out. I will be re-stocking CultTVman and Starship Modeler. I have a few individual orders... if you want to order one go to www.crowsnestmodels.com and click on the "send us an e-mail" button and say you want to order Proteus. I am sold out of Seated figures but should have more soon. I have lots of Standing Figures.

As some of you know, I spent a few weeks in the hospital recently and fell behind on some things... the Spectacualr Proteus Lighting kit is coming soon! I re-did part #16 to accomodate the Hull Top to Hull Bottom connectors... so if you plan to build the kit with my lighting kit, then hold off on installing that part... and it's a good idea to hold off installing the whole rear lab until you decide how you want to rout the wires out to the power supply. You will want to run some wires under the couch.

Happy Holidays to all!
Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

glad to hear you're on the mend.

Too late about the couch warning for me, I'm afraid.

my lab is mostly buttoned up and just waiting for the replacement of that hull piece.

I'm still thinking that the power will come in thru the bottom hatch. I just have to figure out exactly how:freak:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> glad to hear you're on the mend.
> 
> Too late about the couch warning for me, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Lou!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sweet! Thanks for posting! I like the subtle liberties you took with colors... the green floor looks cool! Green Centrifuge? Well, the whole things looks nice and clean I can't wait to see you finsihed build! I just got off the phone with the guy at Lightbenders doing the lighting kits for me... I think we have the big questions answered and he is moving forward with production as soon as he can get the materials together. It is going to be super cool to see those dome rings lit up!
Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
glad you like it. I got the floor color from the special edition DVD. It might be bad color tranfer on the print, but if you look at the scene where they drop in the radioactive particle, the floor looks green to my eye.

I may go back and look at that centrifuge again.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*couple of grabs*

Ok, I rethought the top of the centrifuge, (mine is now more silver) but I stand by the blue green base as well as the green floor. Here are a couple of grabs i used fr reference


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I finally have all the Proteus kits all packed up and going out. Cult and SSS orders already on the way, and those of you that were waiting for kits from me check your e-mails. I have 9 kits left if anyone wants a Proteus for Christmas! I am out of seated figures until January, but I do have standing figures in stock.

Happy Holidays All!
Drew

I will be putting up Proteus Digital Instructions at www.crowsnestmodels.com.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Proteus Kits are in stock at CultTVman and Starship Modeler and they both have Standing figures in stock. I will have seated figures available again in a few days, for those of you that have been patiently waiting. The Proteus Lighting Kit should be shown in it's final form very soon and will be made available as soon as possible... it will not disappoint!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Can't wait for that lighting kit!..... bring it on!

K


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Its been awhile, but Im still here.....almost done with my PROTEUS! DAMN!! That kit is a beauty!! Great detail CrowsNest!! Absolutely AWESOME!! Ive waited essentially 45 freakin YEARS to build this kit....and you helped make it a reality....:thumbsup:



Ill post my pics once Im done. Planning on showcasing it WITH my 1/48th SPINDRIFT from LOTG. Should be nice. 



Now, what I need to know is where to get that image of the miniturization room floor pattern from the movie scene inside the CMDF building. I remember seeing some link or post a while ago that showed where that was available. It was reproducable on clear acetate so as to make it translucent and able to be lit from below. Want to use it for my mock-up when I make my display case. If anyone remembers this please help me out.



Thx

raidernationhef


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Damn Lou!! Killer job! Your detailing makes me look like a piker!! I cant EVEN boast THAT kind of detail. But then again my displaying will be of an intact PROTEUS, not showing the interior details as much as just showing off that sexy beast of a sub!


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My finished PROTEUS 

Movies...TV...cartoons.....My display idea has em all covered. These shots are of my completed PROTEUS resin kit I got from Drew @ Crows Nest Models. After basically 45 years of waiting for this model (saw FV at the drive in in '66) Drew has helped make my yearning a reality!! 
With my PROTEUS is my other fave model the SPINDRIFT from LOTG. Also inside is the plastic kit of the Mach 5 from Speed Racer. (Where the hell was this model when I was 7 years old and had a hot love affair with the M5 ??!!??) You'll also notice A "mini me" PROTEUS on my homemade 'miniaturizer' pad. That is a tiny pewter nugget of a model I got off Ebay last year. I painted it up myself. 
I built up the "landing gear" legs for the PROTEUS myself. I realize its not quite true to the film version since the "landing gear" are NOT deployed in the miniturizer scene.....but I figured 'what the hell', artistic liberty! They came out damn good, anyway...IMHO. hopefully the photos I took load up allright.....

Thanks again Drew!!! It may have been pricey, but it was worth it! Why the heck didnt you create this beauty years ago, dammit!!? 

Lemme know what ya guys think.....

CYA,
Raidernationhef


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

pretty sweet! I'm digging the landing gear!

What a great display solution:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jbond said:


> I'm just getting started but here are a few photos with most of the exterior in place:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157626737698554/


 
Excellent work on that Sir:thumbsup:
I enjoyed the photos very much indeed.


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone know if the light kit for this is available anywhere?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/moebius-Fantastic-Voyage-PROTEUS-Base-translight-print-bas-model-star-trek-prop-/252816853832?hash=item3add0f0b48%3Ag%3AEDgAAOSwoBtW2kuZ&_trkparms=pageci%253A4a93f7c7-0d2d-11e7-8703-74dbd180cf22%257Cparentrq%253Aea2b305515a0a5e2b51cc622fffaed1f%257Ciid%253A22

Jim G.G.


----------

